# Spiralcity N Pire



## spiralcity (Sep 21, 2013)

I promised a few photos of my railway WIP pics, so here's a few to start.

I made the base from Foamcore board, it's actually very rigid.





I added some sculptamold and painted the board with textured paint.



Here I started laying some track.



Much more to follow shortly.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice start. :thumbsup:

Foamcore board? I got to look that up.

How large is the table? Looks around 36" x 48"?


----------



## spiralcity (Sep 21, 2013)

big ed said:


> Nice start. :thumbsup:
> 
> Foamcore board? I got to look that up.
> 
> How large is the table? Looks around 36" x 48"?


It should be Foam Core.

http://www.uline.com/BL_870/Foam-Co...nt&gclid=COCPiODot7oCFYZrKwodYHUAAA&gclsrc=ds


----------



## spiralcity (Sep 21, 2013)

A few more pics of the WIP.

Some ballast was laid and the high line was put in.


----------



## spiralcity (Sep 21, 2013)

A few more pics of the WIP. (sorry about the double post. This site was acting up earlier today)

Some ballast was laid and the high line was put in.



Started adding ribbing for the mountain and mining spur.


----------



## spiralcity (Sep 21, 2013)

big ed said:


> Nice start. :thumbsup:
> 
> Foamcore board? I got to look that up.
> 
> How large is the table? Looks around 36" x 48"?


The board is 60 x 40


----------



## spiralcity (Sep 21, 2013)

More WIP pics.

Encasing the mountain.


----------



## spiralcity (Sep 21, 2013)

I was thinking of adding an extension board to make a hump yard as soon as I finish the mountain.

Something like this. Just an idea right now, but some kind of yard will be adde3d.


----------



## Johne230 (Oct 23, 2013)

That is coming along real nice what are you using to cover the mountain.


----------



## spiralcity (Sep 21, 2013)

Johne230 said:


> That is coming along real nice what are you using to cover the mountain.


Thanks for taking a look John.
I used an old school technique for building the mountain. I cut up some paper bags, soaked the section in some hydrocal and layered the mountain, then I added some sculptamold to finish it up. I have access to the inside of the mountain under the board.


----------



## Johne230 (Oct 23, 2013)

spiralcity said:


> Thanks for taking a look John.
> I used an old school technique for building the mountain. I cut up some paper bags, soaked the section in some hydrocal and layered the mountain, then I added some sculptamold to finish it up. I have access to the inside of the mountain under the board.


When I was a kid doing trains with my father we did something similar we would frame the mountain with wire then cover it with newspaper soaked in wheat paste (wallpaper paste) when that dried we would cover it in plaster then paint and landscape.


----------



## dlbraly (Oct 13, 2013)

looks good


----------



## spiralcity (Sep 21, 2013)

Johne230 said:


> When I was a kid doing trains with my father we did something similar we would frame the mountain with wire then cover it with newspaper soaked in wheat paste (wallpaper paste) when that dried we would cover it in plaster then paint and landscape.


I actually remembered building a mountain with my grandfather on his HO layout when I was a kid. I thought it would be fun to use the old technique on my layout, plus it brought back a lot of good memories of my grandfather while working on the mountain.

There are much easier ways to build a mountain, but this way I am finding very enjoyable and as mentioned it's also nostalgic.


----------



## spiralcity (Sep 21, 2013)

I started sanding a bit of sculptamold from my layout to get my bridge to fit in between the two ridges. Even had to break out the Dremel tool, that sculptamold sets up very hard.


----------



## dlbraly (Oct 13, 2013)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Johne230 (Oct 23, 2013)

You are really getting my interest up. That brings back a lot of good memories for me. Oh yes that is really looking good.


----------



## andersley (Oct 24, 2010)

Looking very good. Looks like you are keeping the weight down - very important if it needs to be moved around. (Speaking from experience!)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## spiralcity (Sep 21, 2013)

andersley said:


> Looking very good. Looks like you are keeping the weight down - very important if it needs to be moved around. (Speaking from experience!)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


Not much weight and the board will not really be moved much. The entire frame and base are made from Foam Core board.


----------

